# Solved: Wireless Internet keeps dropping periodically



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, so I know, a few people have posted similar problems, none of them have been solved. I've tried EVERYTHING and I'm up to my neck, so I really need help.

I got a New Desktop with a preloaded Vista Home Premium 64bit from Acer:

Aspire M5711
Intel Quad Q9400 processor
4GB DDR2 Ram
Nvidia GT130 Graphics Card 
Using Norton's Antivirus

I'm using a Dlink DWA-140 RangeBooster N USB Adapter
Connecting to a Linksys Wireless N WRT300N V1.1 Router 
Which in turn is connected to a Motorola Cable Modem SBV5121

In the network, there are 2 Wired connections and another wireless connection, excluding my own, my PS3, PSP and laptop.

Now, the problem is that my internet drops off at irregular intervals (ranging between 4 hours to 2 minutes) and I have to unplug and then reconnect my USB adapter to get connected back to my network.

Now, I have tried everything including:
Disabling TCP/IPv6
Disabling Autotuning
Disabling Windows Firewall
Adding a Linksys Wireless G adapter WRE54G ver. 3 right next to the adapter
Changing some settings with the Router (not sure what, my dad did that)
Adding MAC security, which made it worse
Uninstalling and reinstalling the driver for the adapter
Updating the drivers for the router
And yes, I disabled the option which allowed the PC to switch off the device.

I've tried really everything. I called up Acer (My Vista is an OEM so...) but all they could tell me was to reset 1. My entire computer network and 2. My entire Acer system, both of which I am extremely hesitant to do.

When diagnosing the problem, I get the messages that I have no wireless signal, despite having full bars (with the expander) or 2 bars (without), either that or they tell me something is wrong with my network adaptor then when I do it again, they change their minds and say it's the signal.

Now, here's some extra information

I don't think it's distance because, while my computer is far away, my old computer (running XP) never gave me this problem.

I don't think it's my adapter because firstly, the wireless card (it fits onto a screw behind the CPU) given by Acer does the same thing. And secondly, I used this adapter with my old computer.

I don't think it's my router or Modem because the rest of the computers do not experience any problems whatsoever.

I am inclined to think it might be vista but, my Laptop which runs Vista Home Basic 32bit connects just fine, although this is before I got my new computer and the fact that my laptop is much nearer to the router.

If you need a programs list or some other list, please feel free to ask. I'm not sure whether it started happening when I got the computer or slightly later because I was too busy setting up all my programs and everything. So I'm not adverse to it being one of my programs. I use Firefox for a browser BTW.

Oh boy, that was a mouthful. So yea, I'm really up to my neck in this. I have to admit, I am technologically challenged, although this experience has taught a lot...not enough obviously. So please, can youn guys help me out? I would really appreciate it.

EDIT: Ok so I tested my Laptop, in my room and my desktop still drops while my laptop remains happily connected. I'm testing this for a while more though. Then I'm going to try and connect my desktop via a wire to see where it goes.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With Vista this is often a driver issue, but you already have the latest (and only) Vista 64bit driver as D-Link's web site says they are still using the "Shipping driver." Next is to uninstall/reinstall in case of corrupted driver, and you have already done that.

Another possibility is to look for wireless interference, but you've mostly tested for that. Since the tower or monitor could interfere or obstruct make sure the path from the router to the adapter is not blocked by any part of the computer. If you have a short USB extension cable use it to move the adapter away from the computer, and as high as possible.

If your network is encrypted try with encryption disabled. If that works better re-enable encryption but try WPA(2)-PSK, as Vista seems to have more trouble with WEP than older OSes have.

I think you said that the router's firmware has been upgraded to the latest. After doing an upgrade it's good practice to then reset it to factory default settings and reconfigure.

And, finally, let us know how the ethernet testing goes.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One more thought. You could try the USB adapter with another computer. If it works OK there then you know that the adapter itself is not faulty. If you test on a laptop that has an integrated adapter switch that adapter off during the testing.


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Terry,

Ok, so even though I use WPA encryption, I tried disabling it and my internet still dropped. 

Technically, the network was reset, because my dad accidentally pressed the reset button and we had to reconfigure it anyhow. Unfortunately, it still drops.

As for the position, it's on top of the tower, which is the highest point. Although I did move it to the side, but the connection still continued to drop. 

As for trying the adapter on another Computer, I Attached it to my laptop and left it in the exact same location, but the connection never dropped so it's really my computer. 

I also started using a PS/2 mouse and keyboard to no avail, although I'm not changing back because it's so much better than wireless.

And I tried the card given by acer again, no luck there again.

I'll try the ethernet tomorrow...wow...ARGH!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the USB adapter losing power? I once had a USB wireless adapter that would go off and back on like a yo-yo when I used in on my desktop. On a laptop it did the same thing when battery powered but worked OK when the laptop was plugged in.


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

When I lose connection, I usually notice the connection would start to falter then go off, while the adapter blinks a while, then the adapter will power off (ie. no light). And it doesn't come back on till I unplug it and then put it back in again.

In case this has any bearing, One of the Automatic Updates, Windows Live Sign-in Assistant is constantly unable to install itself no matter how many times I shut down and install. I haven't really given much thought because I don't use WIndows Live, but maybe it has some bearing on the situation I don't know.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... then the adapter will power off (ie. no light). And it doesn't come back on till I unplug it and then put it back in again.


Sounds similar to the problem I had. A USB wireless adapter typically draws the maximum power that is provided by a USB port. If the USB port is even a tiny bit underpowered or the adapter drawing a tiny bit too much the USB port shuts down--pretty much like a circuit breaker.

I found that my problem adapter would work considerably better on a front port than it did on a rear port. So, try different USB ports if you have them.


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually, I already moved ports when I decided that the one on top was too far away to unplug and re-plug  Yea, and besides, the card they gave which attaches to a little knob at the back of the tower does the same things too. Although, the card being at the back really doesn't help. I guess I could try, after I'm done testing with ethernet. Will post results for that one...


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, with ethernet, it seems fine, but perhaps, I want to test it overnight tonight (only tested about 3 hours). But when I decided to try with the adapter right next to the router, it dropped. Now I'm testing out the back USB ports which I never tried. So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh well, I finally gave up and called Acer again. This time they're sending a technician over to take a look. Hopefully the problem will be solved then I can go ahead and post the solution here.


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, so, I solved the problem. The Acer guy came and changed the wireless card, but it didn't work. However, I remembered him saying something about linksys routers not being compatible with a lot of different brands of wireless cards. 

Then I thought about why it worked with my previous computer and not on this current one. I came to the conclusion that it probably was a culmination of Vista 64bit and this compatibility problem, so I switched adapters with my brother, who uses a linksys adapter and XP, and guess what... FIXED! And he doesn't seem to be having problems either


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Way to stick with it and keep thinking and trying different things! Thanks for the info on the solution.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect this was driver issues, Vista-64 seems VERY picky about the drivers, and many people report issues with some hardware combinations.


----------



## kkswan (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,

Happen to chance upon this as I'm having the same problem as dsruix but I have check with Linksys if my router's driver is compatible with vista 64bit and they told me it is compatible therefore I should not be having this problem. But I'm still having this problem. 
Can advise if there is any other way I can troubleshoot this problem. I have tried everything dsruix had done. 
By the way, my router is Linksys WAG200G model and the machine is a Sony with Intel Centrino Core 2 (2.66Ghz) with 4GB ram. 
Appreciate any help or advise anyone can offer. 
Thanks


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

It doesn't really matter...my router and adapter are both 64bit certified as well, it's just that inherently, I think Vista itself has a problem with wireless signals, and linksys themselves have a separate compatibility issue with cards of other brands. Try changing to a linksys card and see if that helps. If not, then you might want to try other solutions...I listed a few which you can try I guess.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are no drivers for routers, so when somebody starts talking about a router driver be very skeptical about what they say. 

Vista drivers have been difficult to get right and wireless adapter drivers seem to have been more difficult than other drivers in all OSes. And 64-bit drivers have been having even more difficulties.

And (my observations, not data) most of the 'Vista not compatible with wireless router' complaints have been with old routers, use of WEP, and (surprisingly) with Linksys routers.


----------



## kkswan (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm...... does this mean I have to choose the correct wireless adapter driver for this machine? This machine is relatively new (1 mth old), where can I find the drivers for it? I have been to Sony websites and there are no drivers update/patch for it. 
Hmm.... does this mean I would have to change my wireless router to suit my machine if my router is categorise in the older routers group (which I have no idea). 
Wonder which is the best solution. Any advise?


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

try borrowing a linksys wireless adapter from a friend or something and trying with that instead of your sony. Apparently, linksys has a problem with adapters from other brands when running with Vista.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is marked solved, can you tell us what the solution was?


----------



## dsruix (Mar 28, 2009)

I did...I stopped using my d-link adapter and started using a linksys adapter and I haven't had any problems since... apparently, Linksys isn't very friendly with other brands, and supposedly, it's worse and more apparent on Vista...


----------



## kkswan (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Guys! Looks like dsruix is rite ... Hv replace my Linksys with a 3Com and everything works fine. Looks like Linksys is really not that user friendly especially towards Vista 64bit machine ..... 
Anyway, thanks for all the help guys !!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most likely a driver issue for Vista, that's not uncommon for a lot of hardware.


----------

